# Guns !!!



## Ralph Rotten

Alright hillbillies, here's yer chance to show us yer gun. It can be fancy, or ghetto like this'n.

Make like Missourians and 'show me.'


----------



## bigwheel

Mighty handsome specimen.


----------



## paraquack

Sorry no photos. I got rid of the photos after collecting the insurance money when all my firearms fell out of the boat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I bought my digital camera in 2008 and have yet to download the disc that came with it.
But when I do, Prepper Forums will be the first place I post.
No, I do not own a phone that takes pictures, either.


----------



## Chipper

Yep, still haven't recovered mine. Might not see them till June or July next year when things thaw.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Browning 1919 Belt fed


----------



## Tennessee

I think this one has your ghetto beat!


----------



## Tennessee

Here are a few that I haven't gotten around to clean! Man I hate cleaning guns


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Mine are camera shine seeing as how their mags are crippled.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r




----------



## rice paddy daddy

Gunner's Mate said:


> Browning 1919 Belt fed
> View attachment 13745


NFA or semi?


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> I bought my digital camera in 2008 and have yet to download the disc that came with it.
> But when I do, Prepper Forums will be the first place I post.
> No, I do not own a phone that takes pictures, either.


Phones take pictures???
Mine makes voice calls.
I have some cameras by Nikon FTN's that use film.


----------



## SOCOM42

Tennessee said:


> I think this one has your ghetto beat!
> 
> View attachment 13744


Where the hell are the wheels???


----------



## Urinal Cake

Here's mine with set of spares


----------



## Arklatex

New vs Old. Love em both!


----------



## SDF880

Nice MAG holder! UC


----------



## jerry49

just an average day at the range


----------



## bigwheel

Urinal Cake said:


> Here's mine with set of spares


She is obviously packing a couple of prohibited weapons. Mean girl!


----------



## Urinal Cake

SDF880 said:


> Nice MAG holder! UC


She's hiding 2 30 rd mags in that shirt!
Look closely you can see them.


----------



## Quip

A few of the girls.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper




----------



## Oddcaliber

Now that says " Get off my lawn!"


----------



## SDF880

One of my SKS's


----------



## Smitty901

Just a couple of the cheap ones I turned when I became a liberal .


----------



## csi-tech

I have most of the bases covered. SKS, two Mosins, a heavy .308 (C308) semi auto, an AR 15 and an AK 47. I also have a variety of sporting rifles. I'm a little handgun light right now. I need a couple more 9mm semis and maybe a revolver.


----------



## SOCOM42

Salt-N-Pepper said:


>


Looks like a Krupp monster.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Red Leg, SIR!
Steel on target!!

M107 self-propelled gun in vietnam - Armchair General and HistoryNet >> The Best Forums in History

Well, UNLIKE MOST of the others shown, it IS a gun.:joyous:


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Thar she blows!
Ain't it nice to show off yer guns every once in a while? 
In the old day we woulda compared penises. I like this way better.

So snap a pic of your favorite phallic symbol* and post it for the folks to see. 





*Liberal talk for guns


----------



## Boss Dog

Mosinator762x54r said:


> View attachment 13747


You could get kicked out of school for that!


----------



## Boss Dog

Salt-N-Pepper said:


>


NSA just crashed when they saw that one! You got a yard big enough for that?


----------



## Boss Dog

.
Here's my entry. Red dot may be coming off, really not needed.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

58 caliber Kodiak double rifle
1886 in 45-90 (with octagon barrel) 95%


----------



## SDF880

I know a guy that knows a guy who has these Glocks. 10MM, 9MM, 45ACP


----------



## SDF880

csi-tech said:


> I have most of the bases covered. SKS, two Mosins, a heavy .308 (C308) semi auto, an AR 15 and an AK 47. I also have a variety of sporting rifles. I'm a little handgun light right now. I need a couple more 9mm semis and maybe a revolver.


Need a pic or 2!


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Perhaps alittle Jeopardy...

Answer: Often mistaken for the Linda, this rare piece was actually banned by the PRK's Draconian crime bill


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Here she B fully assembled.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Alright alright...here is an old old old picture from when I _started prepping a few years ago.

I no longer have the Colt M4 and have added a few other firearms that are not pictured here. I don't make it a habit of taking pictures of my stuff all at one time in one place.







_


----------



## Kauboy

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Alright alright...here is an old old old picture from when I _started prepping a few years ago.
> 
> I no longer have the Colt M4 and have added a few other firearms that are not pictured here. I don't make it a habit of taking pictures of my stuff all at one time in one place.
> 
> View attachment 13795
> _


_
Is that a "Last of the Mohicans" club???_


----------



## SDF880

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Alright alright...here is an old old old picture from when I _started prepping a few years ago.
> 
> I no longer have the Colt M4 and have added a few other firearms that are not pictured here. I don't make it a habit of taking pictures of my stuff all at one time in one place.
> 
> View attachment 13795
> _


_

How'd you get in my basement?_


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Yes it is. :joyous:


Kauboy said:


> Is that a "Last of the Mohicans" club???


----------



## SGG

Couple pics


----------



## alterego

Urinal Cake said:


> Here's mine with set of spares


I want one of those. Or both of those?


----------



## alterego

I want to participate here but?



Off to another thread.


----------



## Arklatex

SGG said:


> Couple pics


It's blued brother. Gotta love the GP100


----------



## SGG

Arklatex said:


> It's blued brother. Gotta love the GP100
> 
> View attachment 13800


Lovely. I almost bought blued but being my first gun ima play with it a lot! I just didn't wanna wear it off.
I kinda want a blued wheel for mine...might look sexy with 2 tone!


----------



## Doc Holliday

My Marlin 1895SBL 45-70 take down rifle














My 1950 Marlin waffletop in 35 Remington








My 1970 Marlin 39D in 22 take down rifle








Those are the only pics of guns I will post of mine.... no one is scared of lever guns


----------



## sideKahr

A favorite of mine. She turned 18 this year.









Lew Horton edition; an early model with no firing pin block and a sweet trigger.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

I like Sigs !


----------



## Slippy

One of my favorites; S&W M&P 45

View attachment 13871


----------



## sideKahr

Slippy said:


> One of my favorites; S&W M&P 45
> 
> View attachment 13871


Careful displaying those evil assault clothes, Slippy.


----------



## Slippy

sideKahr said:


> Careful displaying those evil assault clothes, Slippy.


We call 'em everyday clothes here at the Lodge...


----------



## keith9365

One of my favorites.


----------



## Kauboy

Doc Holliday said:


> My Marlin 1895SBL 45-70 take down rifle
> View attachment 13864
> View attachment 13865


This looks like it would make a great backpack gun.
How much, if you don't mind?


----------



## 1895gunner

Doc Holliday said:


> My Marlin 1895SBL 45-70 take down rifle
> View attachment 13864
> View attachment 13865
> 
> 
> My 1950 Marlin waffletop in 35 Remington
> View attachment 13866
> 
> 
> My 1970 Marlin 39D in 22 take down rifle
> View attachment 13868
> 
> 
> Those are the only pics of guns I will post of mine.... no one is scared of lever guns


I agree Doc. Nobody is skeered of a lever gun. They are family friendly and only for deer so nobody would ever think of using the "original repeater" as an assault rifle.

Thanks for posting the 45/70 take down Doc, never get tired of seeing it.

Some of my family friendly lever guns.... (all big bore - 444, 45/70, 450)



1895gunner


----------



## Smitty901

We have guns lots of them. What we need is a gun shop with coffee and tables to hang out at. People of like minds sharing building a base to with stand what is coming.
Heck with McDonalds we need a Ruger morning blend. A S&W mellow afternoon light roast and an M2 Saturady morning wake up dark roast.
Glock german chocolate light. And Taurus south American roast.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Smitty901 said:


> We have guns lots of them. What we need is a gun shop with coffee and tables to hang out at. People of like minds sharing building a base to with stand what is coming.
> Heck with McDonalds we need a Ruger morning blend. A S&W mellow afternoon light roast and an M2 Saturady morning wake up dark roast.
> Glock german chocolate light. And Taurus south American roast.


I agree!!!








1895Gunner,
I have been jealous of your collection for the last 5 years!!! I still want a 444

Doc


----------



## darsk20

Smitty901 said:


> We have guns lots of them. What we need is a gun shop with coffee and tables to hang out at. People of like minds sharing building a base to with stand what is coming.
> Heck with McDonalds we need a Ruger morning blend. A S&W mellow afternoon light roast and an M2 Saturady morning wake up dark roast.
> Glock german chocolate light. And Taurus south American roast.


Sounds like a great business model. Build one here fisrt.


----------



## Quip

sideKahr said:


> A favorite of mine. She turned 18 this year.
> 
> View attachment 13869
> 
> 
> Lew Horton edition; an early model with no firing pin block and a sweet trigger.


18! So she's legal now?


----------



## csi-tech

I like the heavier battle rifles. If I could have an M-14, a SCAR and a FAL I would be in hog heaven. Right now though, I think I'm doing just fine with my G3/C308, my type 53 and my M44.


----------



## Smitty901

Another pretty simple take down gun. any AR.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Doc Holiday, that really is a sweet takedown, and in 45-70. That thing gives me wood! I love a good levergun, and you can do so much with a 45-70.
Is it ported?


----------



## Doc Holliday

It was ported by Wild West Guns in Alaska when I sent it to them to make it into the Co-Pilot take down rifle.
All of Gunners are ported


----------



## cmoody72




----------



## SOCOM42

Tennessee said:


> Here are a few that I haven't gotten around to clean! Man I hate cleaning guns
> 
> View attachment 13746


Did you bring that Conex back from Afghanistan where the picture was taken?


----------



## Smitty901

Just remember it all comes down to Black Guns madder.


----------



## cmoody72




----------



## SOCOM42

Urinal Cake said:


> She's hiding 2 30 rd mags in that shirt!
> Look closely you can see them.


Mags??? Was there a gun???


----------



## csi-tech

Some of the guns I have cleaned up and added to the collection. All are great shooters.


----------



## 6811




----------



## Commodore Redtail




----------



## MisterMills357

alterego said:


> I want to participate here but?
> Off to another thread.


Wandering off, that happens when you get old and nutty. 
And I was just thinking, since it is March 1972, I might go outside and enjoy the air. And it I get lost this time, well drat!!!! It's getting to be a habit.
UM...what in the heck was I talking about?

View attachment 15216


----------



## Urbanprepper666

I don't have pictures yet of the toys but I got some stuff.... Kriss Vector, Mosin, Ruger American rimfire .22, Taurus thunderbolt, Mossberg 590 A1, and a AR-15


----------



## Plumbum

1963 HVA tactical!


----------



## Targetshooter

I don't take pics of my guns ,, I want people knowing what I have .


----------



## Butler Ford

bf


----------



## Smitty901

Not legally a Gun yet but a lower Kit arrived 1 hour ago, thanks to the US Post office. No fear of anyone seeing some of them. Not like they would find most of them anyway.

PSA lower kit need to complete a Lower.


----------



## cmoody72

Picked up a little target pistol for range trading with the kids.


----------



## bigwheel

Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## Plumbum

cmoody72 said:


> Picked up a little target pistol for range trading with the kids.


Awesome plinker, forget the kids I want want one! I love my 22/45 target, the olny reason I didnt get a Lite was that I didnt want to wait 4 month to have it delivered from the US.


----------



## Urinal Cake




----------



## Urbanprepper666

I'll try and get a few together for s photo shoot soon


----------

